# Spoiled already?



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, I was trying to get Lilah on hard kibble, but she snuffed her nose at it. So I ended up mixing the dry kibble with the pouch kibble. The little stinker eats everything, but the dry! I don't care, as long as she eats.

But, after reading the ingrediants in the pouch. I might as well make her food, it would be cheaper. Most of it's chicken,salmon,brown rice, oatmeal and carrots and peas. 


For those of you who home cook, would you mind posting some of your receipes, so that I may try for Delilah, heck even Macie would love homecooked too! She'll eat anything.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

As much as I love homecooking, the first year of a puppy's life is very important. You are not only developing your beautiful baby's coat, which should be the last thing to worry about right now, but the brain, heart, skeletal and sensory systems. In my opinion, I would consult you favorite vet as to what you should be feeding your fluff. But, please make sure he is recommending an excellent food. If he is able, he may even be able to devise a homemade diet especially for growing pups. What you want to stive for is the very best, nutritionwise and ingredient wise. Good luck.

Also, I am more than sure that you will get lot's of advice today from your fellow fluff friends here on SM.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

You could check out this link, too to help figurethings out.

http://www.dogster.com/forums/Food_and_Nut...n/thread/518898


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the link! That was one of my big concerns on homecooking. Making sure she gets all the vitamins/minerals that she needs to be strong and healthy. I probably wouldn't cut out the pouches 100%, especially her first year, just maybe suppliment her with a little homecooked.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't know what pouched food you are using, but check the ingredients.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I would not feed a puppy homecooked food, their nutritonal needs are too great . I would also be very careful about giving her only pouch food. Maltese and other small breeds need crunchy hard food to keep their teeth clean and healty.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

There's a thread to the homecookers' recipes on the Maltese food, snacks and treats under Important Topics.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

From what I understand it's a myth that they need hard food to keep their teeth clean. Food doesn't come into contact with their teeth long enough to do anything. However wet food can stick to teeth, get under gums, ect so it's good to brush or use teeth wipes, something to get that coating off. As long as it's a high quality food there's nothing wrong with wet food if that's what she prefers. I've read from several holistic vets that they prefer wet over dry when it comes to commerical, I think because it's less processed.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It is like telling people that they need to eat hard cookies and granola all the time to keep their teeth clean. Kibble doesn't keep their teeth clean, it's a myth started by dog food companies to keep money in their pockets. Nikki eats home cooked food, no kibble, no dog cookies, etc. and she has very clean teeth. What ruins a dog's teeth is poor quality food, not whether it is hard or soft. Home cooked food is fine for older puppies if you have a nutritious/balanced recipe and that isn't a hard thing to acquire I started Nikki on it at 9 months. If I get another Malt, I would start her on home cooked at 6 months. I'd feed a puppy younger than 6 months Acana kibble, Party Animal organic canned, or Wellness kibble or canned.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I am feeding her Nutro Ultra puppy in the pouch. I also got her the ultra dry.(this is our holistic pet food) So what I did today was put in the dry and mixed it with warm water and let it sit for a bit. It softened up pretty good. She eventually finished it all. I actually prefer her on dry, this is what all my pet babies eat. I looked at her teeth and they are itty bitty! I don't think I have ever seen teeth that whittle! So, I don't know if it hurts her teeth to break it up. I just don't want to leave dry in the bowl and she don't eat at all. I did that the 2nd day and she just sniffed her bowl ,like she wanted to eat, but was like screw it,LOL I have also been wiping them clean with a warm cloth at the end of the day.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would feed her kibble but soften with warm water and maybe a little broth until she gets a tiny bit older.
She looks to be younger than 3 months, right?


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Don't worry so much, Laura you are a terrific mommy and Delilah Rose is a beauty!!!!! :wub:


----------

